
One Company Dared to Compete with IBM and Macintosh Computers in 1984 (2012) - rahuldottech
https://singularityhub.com/2012/10/11/one-company-dared-to-compete-with-ibm-and-macintosh-computers-in-1984-check-these-awesome-retro-commercials/
======
sigmaprimus
Compaq was nothing more than a PC clone, back in 84 there were other companies
that really did make a different computer and tried to compete. Atari and
Commodore come to mind.

